# rear rack



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is some kind of rear rack extender that can be installed, or a different rack all together that can replace the existing on 08-800 Sportsman, looking for more carrying space, tks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tamarack makes some baskets and such.

http://www.tamarackatv.com/products_atvbaskets.html

I'm sure others make some too. Might check on the polaris web site too for assessories.


----------



## mudsaki (Jan 7, 2010)

*rear rack extenders*

So does Gorilla.


----------



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, I've those before, I'm looking more for just a straight flat extension, not a basket style, I'd love to have the sportsman plastic rack somehow made longer, not looking to add to much weight, tks


----------



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

I've seen those before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry trying to type to fast, hard with one finger , LOL


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Try using your toes. lol


----------



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

should try, maybe I can just sit back , drink my beer and type away with the toes, LOL


----------

